
User-space RCU - ingve
https://lwn.net/Articles/573424/
======
DSingularity
Facebook folly:
[https://github.com/facebook/folly/blob/master/folly/synchron...](https://github.com/facebook/folly/blob/master/folly/synchronization/Rcu.h)

Proposals for c++ standardization: [http://www.open-
std.org/jtc1/sc22/wg21/docs/papers/2016/p027...](http://www.open-
std.org/jtc1/sc22/wg21/docs/papers/2016/p0279r1.pdf)

~~~
TheLoremIpsum
How can this be okay if RCU is patented by IBM?

~~~
pgeorgi
The patent it from 2004, so the issue becomes moot in 2024. At least for the
C++ standardization that might be a reasonable timeline.

~~~
gpderetta
IIRC, although some variants might have been patented later, the original
patent is form the '90s, so as long as an implementation sticks to what it is
described there, it should be safe. IANAL and everything.

------
Hello71
(2013)

